# Nitromors



## Wardy01 (Feb 27, 2012)

Thinking of using this stuff to strip paint off my alloys.

I don't want the alloys perfect and they will be track/drift wheels.

I was thinking something along the lines of

strip paint with nitromors -> clean any remaining residue -> skim of filler where needed -> sand til smooth -> few coats of primer -> few coats of colour -> few coats a lacquer


is nitromors the stuff to use?


----------



## mitchelld (Jan 14, 2012)

i just find it really messy tbh! and ive also found original coatings on alloys to sand off very easy!


----------



## moosh (May 8, 2011)

Starchem is the paint stripper to use bud :thumb: leave it to bubble up, top up the dry bits until it has all bubbled up and then powerwash it off, best not doing it near anything you like, cars, house, grass plants etc. I usually do it in the grass strip out the back of my house or at the garage I used to work at. There after there will be a few bit still needing done, just repeat the process on these spots and no sanding required.

Remember your ppe, goggles, vinal gloves doubled up, boiler suit or painters suit as paint stripper hurts on your skin and you'll be blind in seconds if you get it in your eyes.


----------



## xlfive (Feb 18, 2006)

Yep go for Starchem,Nitromoors is crap nowadays,it used to burn your skin now you could drink it (erm no I was joking don't drink it)
Some EU ruling that says it cant work any more


----------



## VenomUK (Oct 13, 2011)

I'm doing the same with a set for the Evo. Just sanding and rubbing down the OEM paint to give it a key and then lay down ontop of that. Not sure if a primer is needed but if you keeping the same colour I wouldnt bother.

Another option is plasti-dip them and get bored and peel off...


----------



## Wardy01 (Feb 27, 2012)

VenomUK said:


> I'm doing the same with a set for the Evo. Just sanding and rubbing down the OEM paint to give it a key and then lay down ontop of that. Not sure if a primer is needed but if you keeping the same colour I wouldnt bother.
> 
> Another option is plasti-dip them and get bored and peel off...


they are corroded so can't just give the OEM paint a key unfortunately


----------



## GS300 (Dec 16, 2007)

Nitromors in the green tin is fairly useless the yellow tin nitromors is lethal I used it to get lacquer off alloys with a polished lip it lifted it in seconds you wont be long running to the tap if you get it on your hand


----------

